# Obama admits to speeding up the training of ISIL forces



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 16, 2016)

Naturally, the media buried this....

Obama discusses speeding up the training of ISIL forces.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2016)

Althoough the video does include a portion of a speech given by President Obama at the Pentagon on 6 July 2015 about "Progress in the Fight Against ISIL," the suggestion that he "made a shocking admission" about "training ISIL forces" is inaccurate. The President's comments merely included slip of the tongue, as evidenced by the President's following statement (i.e., that Sunni volunteers were being trained as "a new force against ISIL") and a correction issued by the White House (which noted President Obama's slip and placed the word "Iraqi" in brackets where it should have been used):
Training Wheels


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Althoough the video does include a portion of a speech given by President Obama at the Pentagon on 6 July 2015 about "Progress in the Fight Against ISIL," the suggestion that he "made a shocking admission" about "training ISIL forces" is inaccurate. The President's comments merely included slip of the tongue, as evidenced by the President's following statement (i.e., that Sunni volunteers were being trained as "a new force against ISIL") and a correction issued by the White House (which noted President Obama's slip and placed the word "Iraqi" in brackets where it should have been used):
> Training Wheels



No slip. The truth came out. Obama armed and paid wages to the "Syrian rebels". Many of whom defected to ISIS.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Althoough the video does include a portion of a speech given by President Obama at the Pentagon on 6 July 2015 about "Progress in the Fight Against ISIL," the suggestion that he "made a shocking admission" about "training ISIL forces" is inaccurate. The President's comments merely included slip of the tongue, as evidenced by the President's following statement (i.e., that Sunni volunteers were being trained as "a new force against ISIL") and a correction issued by the White House (which noted President Obama's slip and placed the word "Iraqi" in brackets where it should have been used):
> ...


Believe what you want, but all politicians and public speakers make gaffs....It would not make any sense to destroy ISIL , while supporting it...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



He even admits they're from the Sunni tribes, which is essentially what ISIS is.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> public speakers make gaffs....



When Obama makes a gaff*e*, it's a rare time that he tells the truth.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 16, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > public speakers make gaffs....
> ...


I am sure you have the same retrospect when do it also..Except you have nothing close to the pressure and daily duties of a president...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 16, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm not a lying moron. I'd do fine in the position.


----------



## phoenyx (Aug 30, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Althoough the video does include a portion of a speech given by President Obama at the Pentagon on 6 July 2015 about "Progress in the Fight Against ISIL," the suggestion that he "made a shocking admission" about "training ISIL forces" is inaccurate. The President's comments merely included slip of the tongue, as evidenced by the President's following statement (i.e., that Sunni volunteers were being trained as "a new force against ISIL") and a correction issued by the White House (which noted President Obama's slip and placed the word "Iraqi" in brackets where it should have been used):
> Training Wheels



I agree with you Moonglow, and you know full well that I'm not afraid of backing theories outside of the mainstream. A good theory needs more evidence then a single sentence to back it up. That's not to say that the U.S. hasn't helped create ISIS/ISIL indirectly, but I've never seen any evidence that they've tried to directly create it. While GlobalResearch may go a bit over the top sometimes (their titles for one, this one would be better as "America's actions helped create..."), I think the following article sums up my views regarding the U.S.'s role in the creation of both Al Qaeda and ISIS, starting in the 1980s for Al Qaeda, and with Bush's 2003 invasion of Iraq for ISIS:
*America Created Al-Qaeda and the ISIS Terror Group*


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2016)

I wonder why Obama wants to turn over control of the Internet to the UN?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 30, 2016)

Oblama can't turn over a private entity to the UN..


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 5, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


US fights ISIS…while aiding ISIS


----------

